# Here's mine!



## Harvey Edelman (Jun 12, 2003)

Take a look. Enjoy and email me with any questions or whatever.
http://www.harveyedelman.com


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 13, 2003)

Wow...awesome work. No offense to everyone else here, but I think this is the best work I've seen in this forum yet. 
I think I speak for everyone when I say welcome to this forum. I hope you'll make you're expertise available to the rest of us. 
Once again..awesome work.


----------



## nikon90s (Aug 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice work


----------



## Tyjax (Aug 16, 2003)

:shock: Do we really have to let someone in this much better than us? Arrg. :Smile: seriously though welcome.


----------



## Dew (Aug 16, 2003)

nice work


----------



## philmcphoto (Nov 23, 2003)

Wonderful site and great images, I particularly liked the panoramics. Keep up the good work.

Phil


----------



## pilgrim (Dec 8, 2003)

Awsome photos!
I really like landscape-23, just the way the lights are, and the way the water is captured, amazing shot.


----------



## Pawel Bodytko (Dec 22, 2003)

Great shots, Harvey! I especially love the panorama with the bird taking off with clouds in the background...

What equipment do you use? Was it shot with one of the Fuji panoramic cameras or something else?


----------



## GUYO (Dec 26, 2003)

You sure got some nice images
I wrote down your web address,
Watch out, I'll be following you !!!


----------

